# Berwald's symphonies



## Anselm

I've just listened to this quartet of symphonies. He's a mid-19th century composer who, for my money, is at least the equal of Mendelssohn as a symphonist. He's delightfully off-the-wall - highly original, full of nervous energy, mercurial. You never quite know what's coming next. Highly recommended. One of those lesser-known composers who is worth far more than their reputation - sort of like the Baroque composer Jean-Féry Rebel, who wrote the first tone cluster in history.


----------



## KenOC

I like Berwald, especially his 3rd Symphony, "Singulière." I have both the Dausgaard and Jarvi sets, of which the former is prefereable IMO. His style is often "nervous," tightly coiled and energetic, quite out of tune with an age that looked for long-breathed noble passages. Today, it sounds distinctly "modern" compared with Schumann or Mendelssohn, or even with Brahms (who was a bit later, I think).

But he never had much popularity. On taking a non-music job, he wrote a friend, "Music makes a meager soup."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for bringing this up. I've enjoyed his works, and it occurred to me I haven't listened to them in a while. I have Bjorlin's set, which I realize isn't the best available, but it's what I could find.


----------



## ptr

Had a period when I listened extensively to Berwald's music as he was the only noteworthy early romantic Swedish composer. 
I quite prefer the Singuliere and Naïve symphonies, especially the old Decca (now Bluebell) recording with London Symphony and Sixten Ehrling!









I've never checked their composition dates, but I often feel that Berwald might have been inspired a bit by Berlioz's Fantasique..

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

ptr said:


> I quite prefer the Singuliere and Naïve symphonies, especially the old Decca (now Bluebell) recording with London Symphony and Sixten Ehrling!
> 
> View attachment 15302


I agree; Ehrling was my introduction to his music.


----------



## Weston

I only have the Naxos recordings, but with nothing else to compare them to, they are quite good. I appreciate his naming all his symphonies. His chamber works are equally inventive. When I play the musical guessing game, trying to guess the composer and piece when my iPod plays on shuffle, I tend to think he is Schumann. I'm not sure why. Probably because he is clearly not Brahms. for what it's worth, the guy even looked like a serious important composer too. 

Ah, yes. I too like the No. 3 the best, but they are all rewarding.


----------



## muxamed

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. I've enjoyed his works, and it occurred to me I haven't listened to them in a while. I have Bjorlin's set, which I realize isn't the best available, but it's what I could find.


Bjorlin's set is actually regarded as one of the best.


----------



## KenOC

muxamed said:


> Bjorlin's set is actually regarded as one of the best.


I've heard the same of Sixten Ehrling's cycle. What do you think?


----------



## AndorFoldes

Bjorlin's cycle is better than Ehrling's. I prefer the analogue sound to the digital.


----------



## ptr

AndorFoldes said:


> Bjorlin's cycle is better than Ehrling's. I prefer the analogue sound to the digital.


Ehrling actually recorded the 4 symphonies twice, in the 60'/70's for Decca / Bluebell (Analogue with LSO/Stockholm Phil) and in the 90's with Malmö SymfoniOrkester for BIS (Digital).
Ehrling's earlier attempt is the bench mark for me! That Along with Igor Markewitch classic BPO versions of the 3rd & 4th symphonies!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

muxamed said:


> Bjorlin's set is actually regarded as one of the best.


Great! I was introduced to Berwald by a diehard Ehrling fan, so my perceptions may be skewed in that direction. But since I'm not out to purchase another Berwald cycle, that's good to know.


----------



## AndorFoldes

ptr said:


> Ehrling actually recorded the 4 symphonies twice, in the 60'/70's for Decca / Bluebell (Analogue with LSO/Stockholm Phil) and in the 90's with Malmö SymfoniOrkester for BIS (Digital).
> Ehrling's earlier attempt is the bench mark for me! That Along with Igor Markewitch classic BPO versions of the 3rd & 4th symphonies!
> 
> /ptr


Not familiar with that earlier Ehrling set. Did it ever make it to CD?


----------



## ptr

AndorFoldes said:


> Not familiar with that earlier Ehrling set. Did it ever make it to CD?


Yes, on *Bluebell*, it's proprietor, Frank Hedman (now dead), used to be a producer for Decca and Swedish Society Discofil. I think that Naxos handles their releases world wide, are fx. available at Amazon..















BTW, I remembered the wrong orchestra for the second disc, it is the Swedish Radio SO, not the Stockholm Phil as I wrote..

/ptr


----------



## muxamed

KenOC said:


> I've heard the same of Sixten Ehrling's cycle. What do you think?


Ehrling's first recordings are fine indeed. I also like what Esa-Pekka Salonen does with Berwald's music.


----------



## MrCello

Never heard of this composer before.

But I guess that's why I love this site, I learn something new everyday!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I have his symphonies and other chamber music. Worth a listen if you are a big fan or wanting to explore more of that period but otherwise a touch on the "bland" side.


----------



## Novelette

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have his symphonies and other chamber music. Worth a listen if you are a big fan or wanting to explore more of that period but otherwise a touch on the "bland" side.


I've found the same thing. The music is pleasant, and often interesting. But not often excellent, in my opinion.


----------



## nightscape

Was listening to the Kamu/Helsingborgs version of the 3rd and it sounds more alive than the Ehrling version.


----------



## hpowders

I know I have his symphonies somewhere. Oh, it's really hopeless. I can't find anything anymore. So sad.


----------



## KenOC

nightscape said:


> Was listening to the Kamu/Helsingborgs version of the 3rd and it sounds more alive than the Ehrling version.


I don't have Ehrling, but I prefer Kamu's version to Jarvi's or Dausgaard's. Surprised, I am!


----------



## csacks

Nice composer. I have got David Montgomery´s version, conducting the Jena Philharmonic Orchestra (1996). No chance to comparisons. Not in the list of the favorites, but a composer with his own identity. He composed a beautiful piano concert too. It worths to be listened. I was checking it, I only know that is played by W. Ashkenazi, but I have just realized that the cover do not correspond to the actual CD.


----------



## Triplets

I haven't listened to the Works recently, although I do have them. I remember them entertaining works with a strong Compositional Profile, but I don't recall any piece that could challange Mendelssohn, as the OP suggested.


----------

